

All hail the prediction machines - billirvine
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20121109-all-hail-the-prediction-machines

======
Zenst
"We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital
activities at www.bbcworldwide.com. "

Thats pretty messed up :(

Especialy when reading the about page and you get this "WHO WE ARE

BBC Worldwide is the commercial arm and a wholly owned subsidiary of the
British Broadcasting Corporation (BBC). We exist to maximise the value of the
BBC's assets for the benefit of the licence fee payer by creating, acquiring,
developing and exploiting media content and brands around the world. We also
focus on creating value from BBC content and showcasing British talent both in
the UK and international markets."

------
billirvine
I for one welcome our new Pyschohistory overlords.

